# How Easy Is It To Install New Hard Drive In G4 Tower?



## bretwalda007 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need to put a new hard drive in my G4 tower. Is this straightforward? Is there a site that explains in easy steps how to do it (preferably with diagrams)?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

bretwalda007 said:


> I need to put a new hard drive in my G4 tower. Is this straightforward? Is there a site that explains in easy steps how to do it (preferably with diagrams)?


It's incredibly straightforward.

Open up the computer, find the place where the new drive goes, find the extra cable, plug them in where they belong, screw the drive into place (or onto the slide, depending upon your make/model), close it up and turn it on.

This might be of some assistance. Find what applies to your computer.


----------



## macdudenj (Jun 22, 2006)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=31292

This link will show you how.


----------

